# New tub rack



## jbest (Mar 29, 2013)

I just finished the new tub rack system so thought id throw up a pic. A big thanks to Yommy for helpin out with the idea and some tips.




Got my Boodarie Boy and RHD girl in it at the moment with Boodarie girl moving in when she outgrows her click clack. And of course room for extras


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking tidy mate =)


----------



## yommy (Mar 29, 2013)

looks good mate, especially the clear tubs...........


----------



## jbest (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. Good call on the leds closer to the front they make it way easier to see what your doing. Cant wait to get some more womas in there


----------



## yommy (Mar 29, 2013)

Have you got Rabbit Flats yet??


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 31, 2013)

Can you list the materials, prices and talk us through how you did it! It looks fantastic!


----------



## jbest (Mar 31, 2013)

MyMitchie said:


> Can you list the materials, prices and talk us through how you did it! It looks fantastic!



So i decided on the 80l bells tubs that snake whisperer uses in his racks which i bought off him 6 for $200 (i think you can also get them online or from bunnings for about $50 each). Then i had the melamine cut to size for the tubs to fit snug which was about $120. I routed a track for the heat cords on the topside of each shelf and covered it with some aluminium insulation tape which was about $12 from bunnings. The 3x 50w heat cords are from herp shop $30ish each i think and each one heats two shelves. I then bought some waterproof led light strips to be routed into the underside of each shelf for light. Thats was about $20 bucks off Ebay. Then you can make your choice on thermostat. I went the habistat day night pulse proportional one. You can also buy the melamine edging if you make all the edges look nice and neat i only did the front of the rack because it was a little time consuming and i got over it quickly haha. Also be sure to predrill all holes in the melamine before putting screws in to stop it from splitting. I think thats it but if I've missed anything just ask.

Jamieson


----------



## MyMitchie (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks heaps!


----------



## jesus (Apr 8, 2013)

Can you take some pics of the tubs I've been lookin for tubs for ages and I just can't seem to find any that are flat at the bottem


----------



## jbest (Apr 9, 2013)

The tubs aren't flat at the bottom they're on wheels to slide in and out. Im busy working ATM but I'll try later on.


----------



## jbest (Apr 13, 2013)

jesus said:


> Can you take some pics of the tubs I've been lookin for tubs for ages and I just can't seem to find any that are flat at the bottem



Hope this helps if you want dimensions just google 80l bells tubs youll find them easy


----------



## jesus (Apr 13, 2013)

Cheers mate ill have to grab some


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice if I could make one I would


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blade1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Slowwy said:


> Nice if I could make one I would
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I am in the process of making a similar rack I think that a great design just after peoples thoughts on using led lighting is this really necessary


----------



## jbest (Dec 26, 2013)

blade1 said:


> I am in the process of making a similar rack I think that a great design just after peoples thoughts on using led lighting is this really necessary



I think its definately necessary if you need to create a day/night cycle(unless its in a room that gets the natural light to create this)I found the strip LEDs I got off eBay have started fading and I'll virtually have to deconstruct, replace them and reconstruct them to replace them. I'm open to better ideas and recommend getting some better quality ones.


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 26, 2013)

jbest said:


> I think its definately necessary if you need to create a day/night cycle(unless its in a room that gets the natural light to create this)I found the strip LEDs I got off eBay have started fading and I'll virtually have to deconstruct, replace them and reconstruct them to replace them. I'm open to better ideas and recommend getting some better quality ones.





Go to jay car buy leds solder them onto something in the design you want......


Must be really crap LEDs you sure it isn't a power issue ?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 26, 2013)

Did you buy the 12v light strips in the 5m rolls off ebay?

They're great but fiddly and can be a hell of a pain to reconfigure.


----------



## CharlesNorman (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey could you tell me the total cost


----------



## mr.ashgranger (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey mate. Thanks for pointing out where to get the tubs. Legend.
You mentioned that you are using the heat cord for top down heat or belly heat? Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbest (Mar 14, 2016)

mr.ashgranger said:


> Hey mate. Thanks for pointing out where to get the tubs. Legend.
> You mentioned that you are using the heat cord for top down heat or belly heat? Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did belly heat for mine


----------

